# The Tube Thread: What are you watching?



## jd202 (Feb 16, 2016)

Having wrapped up How to Make a Murderer and endured the final whimpers of Downton Abbey (thank my wife for making me stick with that so long- at least the suits were nice to look at), I need some new television to watch. With such an absurd list of options, I'm curious what forum members are enjoying these days. Suggestions?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Duck Dynasty on A & E channel; American Pickers, Swamp People, and Pawn Stars on the History channel; and The Big Bang Theory on TBS. Frankly Fox News Channel sees more play time in our house that all else put together! LOL.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I always catch _Big Bang Theory, Modern Family_, and _NCIS_. You don't need to follow an ongoing storyline (usually), and they all have casts that play off each other very well.

My guilty non-pleasure is about 3-4 minutes of Kardashian a week. I keep waiting for them to *do something* except shop, lunch, complain, and talk about the one who's not there; no luck so far.


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

The Detectorists


----------



## Cuad (Feb 27, 2014)

I can recommend Foyle's War on Netflix. Great drama and wartime period correct clothing. What's not to like? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd202 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for the recs; I hadn't even heard of Foyle's War or The Detectorists. Will do some exploring.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I just got through two seasons of Transparent. Amazing. One one level it's a family drama about one really messed up family. On another, gender and gender identities. On a third, lurking behind it all is the Holocaust. Really surprising stuff, and amazing acting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Latecomer to this thread, as well as "30 Rock". Enjoying both.


----------



## jd202 (Feb 16, 2016)

tocqueville said:


> I just got through two seasons of Transparent. Amazing.


That one's next on the "watch-with-the-wife" list, for sure. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> Duck Dynasty on A & E channel; American Pickers, Swamp People, and Pawn Stars on the History channel; and The Big Bang Theory on TBS. Frankly Fox News Channel sees more play time in our house that all else put together! LOL.


Heh. American Pickers is my guilty pleasure. I just adore that Americana and the rum old gents who have spent a lifetime accruing such lovely objects.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. I'm consistently amazed by the prices they pay for those "objects!" Makes it kind of hard to throw away any of the clutter we find accumulating throughout the 'nest'...and that is not a good thing for a "wannabe" hoarder, such as I seem to be!


----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

The last movie I watched was Crawlspace (1986)


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

"Call the Midwife" is back on, yo!


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Shaver said:


>


My soul-mate!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

It amuses me this thread is in 'White Tie'.

I watched Season 4 of House of Cards. That's jumped the shark for me (I won't elaborate due to spoilers).

I enjoyed the first season of Amazon's Bosch. Started on the second, but found it meh.

I've never been a fan of English country house dramas (I suspect being English is part of that).

Would love a recommendation for a great comedy show. Paucity on that front recently as well.


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

The Detectorists is a nice gentle comedy. There's a bit of choice language in the trailer....


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

this morning I was watching News And Weather.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Balfour said:


> Would love a recommendation for a great comedy show. Paucity on that front recently as well.


These last few weeks I have been watching 30 Rock and enjoy it. It's on Netflix streaming.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Vikings is actually my guilty pleasure. The actors and the scenery are a pleasure to look at. There are enough bits of the real history to amuse me. An episode is 44 minutes, a good interval on my fluid trainer. Something intricate like Peaky Blinders or The Wire (!) would probably be too challenging while I huff and puff.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't actually watch the shows, but I will often opt for back-to-back episodes of "Person of Interest" just to see Mr. Finch's outfits.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Person of Interest looks enjoyably ridiculous. Maybe I'll indulge!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

Lost Woods on Youtube. It's terrible, but it makes for decent background noise to keep me focused on my work.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

SlideGuitarist said:


> My soul-mate!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Myself or Ragnar Lodbrok? 

Actually, the McShaver clan (mater's side) are believed to possess Viking lineage. I expect that I shall find out shortly after I expire, Valgrind Gate or Pearl Gate..............


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Chouan said:


>


I have also been watching Bill Burr the last week. Funny guy.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Shaver said:


> Myself or Ragnar Lodbrok?
> 
> Actually, the McShaver clan (mater's side) are believed to possess Viking lineage. I expect that I shall find out shortly after I expire, Valgrind Gate or Pearl Gate..............


You and I are twin sons of different mothers. Lagertha, as played by the lovely Kathryn Winnick, might be my soul-mate.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

Shaver said:


> Actually, the McShaver clan (mater's side) are believed to possess Viking lineage. I expect that I shall find out shortly after I expire, Valgrind Gate or Pearl Gate..............


My maternal grandparents emigrated from Sweden. My grandfather was Carl Ragnar -- and my mother told us how she and her sisters would him from his favorite dockside bar with a bit of his pay still in his pocket and before the brawls broke out.

I suspect The Vikings would give me a good idea of what granddad could have been like circa 900 AD. It's time to binge watch.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^Heh. My grandfather Frank was barred from the local pub for brawling when he was in his mid eighties. A game old boy if ever there was.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

just the other day, I was watching some wrestling programs.


----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

I just watched Event Horizon from 1997

Edit: Watched the Scream TV Series from MTV on Netflix. It's a decent summer series.


----------

